

Apple Without Its Core - quantumhobbit
http://www.slate.com/id/2208025/entry/2207973/

======
bonaldi
It took Jobs years to hit his stride -- his early stump speeches are nowhere
near as good as his later ones. And when he doesn't have something good to
announce, they're pretty damn dull.

I thought that all things considered the keynote was pretty well delivered.
Schiller was clearly a bit nervous. Once he's more relaxed and has better
stuff to show, they'll improve.

Whether Apple can keep making the better stuff without Jobs is another matter
entirely. MacBook Performa, anyone?

